

Show HN: High Quality Available Domain Names For Your Startup - Jasber
http://www.domaingroovy.com/

======
Jasber
This is a side project I had launched under a different name a long time ago.
Recently I spent some time fixing it up and relaunched it on the home page of
DomainGroovy.

Would love some feedback on what it would take to get to 10/10.

